# cream separator



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

witch cream separator would be the one to get


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Good question! I have been wondering the same thing. I want to make butter!


----------



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

thats what i want to do


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

The only separator I've had experience with is the electric one Hoeggar's sells. It's made in India, but worked like a charm running eight gallons of milk in an hour. Gave me three quarts of cream for my Dazey churn. And yes, the butter was delicious.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Cream separators are wonderful and expensive. Mine is also Indian and came from Coburn and luckily I found it used, but even so it was pricey. It does pay to get one that will last. Look for SS sieves and a large enough motor to do the job. Mine will do 60 liters per hour. You do need at least 3 and preferably 8 to 10 gallons of milk. The milk needs to be warm, around 120 degrees to separate. Good Luck in your search and be wary of EBAY.


----------

